# Advanced System Care sinnvoll?



## Unleashed (25. März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne eure Meinung wissen.

Sind solche Programme wie z.b Advanced System Care sinnvoll oder eher nicht?
Ich lese oft, dass es mehr Probleme bereitet als es löst.Ich hab es nun länger, aber unterschiede bemerke ich nicht, da ich es schon zu lange benutze.Ich würde es, aber gerne wissen, ob es was bringt, wenn ich brauch ich esj a nicht

Gruß

Unleashed


----------



## Unleashed (26. März 2012)

Es wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand eine Antwort geben würde.Ich weiß nicht ob ich es drauf lassen soll, wenn es nicht hilft brauch ich es ja nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

Tests dieser Programme bestätigen immer wieder, daß sie nur marginal Mehrleistung bringen, wenn überhaupt. Durch laufende Hintergrundprozesse kann es allerdings auch zu einem gegenteiligen Effekt kommen.
Von daher also eher weglassen. Zudem können unbedachte Manipulationen am System, ohne Hintergrundwissen, schnell in die Hose gehen. Mehrere Kumpels von mir haben sich durch Tune Up Utilities schon das System so verstümmelt, daß nur eine Neuinstallation half.
MfG


----------



## Unleashed (27. März 2012)

OK Danke für deine Antwort!

Ein paar andere Programme könntest du nicht empfehlen oder?
CCleaner nutze ich halt gerne zum löschen von Dateien und reinigen der Registry.Gibt es da noch andere gute Dinge?Z.b ein Gutes Defragment Tool?


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

Benutze auch den CCleaner. Defragmentieren tut Win 7, wenn nicht abgeschaltet eh im Hintergrund, bei Leerlauf. Ansonsten Smart Defrag oder Defraggler sind gut.
MfG


----------



## Unleashed (27. März 2012)

Defragmentierung habe ich ausgeschaltet von Win 7 selbst.Möchte gerne selber alles Regeln und es auch Festlegen wann und wo.Sonst ziemlich verwirrend.Werde mir dann Defraggler besorgen, kommt ja von den selben Entwickler wie von CCleaner und CCleaner leistet ja gute arbeit.


----------



## mae1cum77 (27. März 2012)

Yupp, die machen sehr gute Freeware, die Jungs/Mädels.


----------

